# Libraries in Dubai?



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

Are there any libraries in Dubai - with English literature?
If so, where are they?

Thank you.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There is a library by DUCTAC (Dubai Comunity Theatre & Arts Centre) in MoE (2nd floor).
-


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

paisleypark said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are there any libraries in Dubai - with English literature?
> If so, where are they?
> ...


Al Safa Public Library, opposite Al Safa Park, on the Al Wasl Rd.

H-B-H


----------

